# Any way to deactivate Lyft's draw over other apps function in Android?



## Toobae (Feb 5, 2017)

I usually dual run UberXL/ Lyft but seeing as Lyft has no option to toggle between regular and XL I have to leave it on for everything. It's a pain in the ass because Lyft sends crazy amounts of terrible pickups and if you're doing anything on your phone while it's in the background there's a good chance you're going to accidentally accept a ride before you even see it. The accept button is so huge that any swiping in another app automatically accepts rides. I want to be able to disable it taking over other apps so I don't keep having to cancel terrible rides. Any advice? 

Android 8.0 btw. I've already looked in the apps settings and turned off what I thought was the draw over feature but the app still controls my phone.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You might have to root your phone in order to do that.
I had my phone rooted and prevented Lyft from using the alarm volume.
I had a couple of the permissions turned off that way.


----------

